# Keeping 'em clean



## Miles (Feb 3, 2013)

Any secrets that anyone cares to share on how you keep your whites clean, bright, and white? I prefer black coats, but my current job requires that we wear white coats. I steer clear of chlorine bleach since that yellows the fabric, but even then after a while they start to lose that crisp white and start to look a bit tired.


----------



## ajhuff (Feb 3, 2013)

I posted on this before. I asked about using drano. Con census was to use Oxyclean in high dosage. Tried it and it works great. I use my washers stain cycle and a full scoop of Oxyclen. 

-AJ


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 3, 2013)

I dry clean my nice white jackets.


----------



## JMac (Feb 3, 2013)

Working clean is the biggest part of keeping a white coat looking good.

Normal detergent. No bleach. Wash them after wearing them.


----------



## Miles (Feb 3, 2013)

I hear you. I work clean. Very rarely do I have any spots on the jackets, but the usual routine of washing with detergent and oxy clean just doesn't seem to be cutting it any longer. I guess it's just mileage on the jackets so they're just starting to look a bit old. I'd love to be able to get that bright fresh, never been worn look again. I've been trying a few different things, but none of the obvious commercial products seem to be doing it.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2013)

Heaps of sunlight helps.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 3, 2013)

Just adding a scoop to your wash cycle isn't going to do anything. The key with oxyclean is to use an obscene amount with really hot water. The other major key is time. They need to soak for hours(I ususally go overnite) for the chemicals to work. I actually spoke with my dry-cleaner about this. He said oxyclean contains the same chemical he buys to professionally soak our chef and server whites in. When he runs out of his chems, he actually uses oxyclean. 
He tried to explain the chemical process of how it works, but I can't remember verbatim. I think bleach actually burns the fibers whereas oxyclean makes the stain invisible to the naked eye. The stain will never truly go away, you just cannot see it.
And no, I STILL am not getting any kickbacks from the Billy Mays' estate.


----------



## Miles (Feb 3, 2013)

LOL. Maybe Billy's spirit can visit my laundry room and tell me what I'm not doing right. I may have to adopt your approach. I already do this, but only once in a while instead of regularly. Perhaps increasing the frequency will help. I'm starting to wonder if part of the problem is the water. We seem to have a bit of iron and such in our water. One thing I've seen is to soak in hot water with a product called Iron Out, which I presume is some type of acid, prob oxalic or phosphoric, which will dissolve the build up and allow it to rinse away. If everything else fails, I'm willing to give that a try.


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 3, 2013)

Citric acid and borax here. Table spoon acid and 1/4 cup borax in a load, let it sit for a bit, wash normal and you are set. Gets is white and smells awesome!


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 3, 2013)

Try Vectra. I'd treat my whites with it when they were new and then occasionally. It's like scotch guarding but much better.


----------

